# Vase with epoxy finish



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I mentioned in reply to slip knot on another thread that epoxy makes a good finish. Here is a picture of a mesquite vase I did with epoxy as the finish. This was taken before I learned to take better pics and the shape and form is not my favorite but it gives you an idea at least!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice. You are a man of many talents.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks great Curtis!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The worm holes are cool


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great to me. The shape looks very good to me. Great job. However, how did you finish the inside since you used epoxy on the outside?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I did not finish the inside. I can not see the inside!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, ok MM. I understand. I want it as stable as possible, so I spray and spray the insides also but don't sand between coats like on the outside.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love your idea on the epoxy finish instead of a hundred layers of laquer, and I want to try it, however, I still want to put a finish of some kind on the inside to insure it is sealed as best as possible. I will have to experiment on a method on that one. Thanks for your suggestion and I really want to give it a try. Maybe even my next project which I want to do in the next few weeks.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

and I can't even turn a simple bowl.....


----------

